# My multies had babies!



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I got some little neolamprologus multifasciatus and they seemed to have reached maturity and today I saw a little fishie that was itty-bitty swimming about. Too small to snap a photo of. >_> my cellhpone camera hates anything smaller than an inch. It is basically "head with a tail attached" size right now.

Ahhh, I'm so excited!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Nice! I love shellies. I'm thinking of giving them a try myself. Can't wait to see a picture once he gets big enough.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My dad complains shellies aren't colorful enough, but they're very fun to watch as far as behavior goes.

It's amazing how much sand a little fish will move. One of them has hit the glass bottom.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

People don't realize how much personality they have for a tiny little fish. All that fun in a 10 gallon tank!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My camera was more cooperative. I caught one baby on camera.

I've counted 5 so far.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I see him in the shell! I was checking them out at a not so local fish store yesterday, you've inspired me! 

Time to find some escargot shells.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I got the escargot shells off Amazon. 

I want to set up another tank with extra deep sand so I can watch them try to dig to Timbuktu. haha. Two of the girls hit glass, but they keep fussing with the sand around their shells anyway.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! I've heard of the type of fish, but never had much knowledge about them... I want to start a tank for them now...

Any tips or advice would be great!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Someone suggested them to me because I have hard as rocks water.

They're pretty easy fish. Clean cycled tank, sponge filter, sand, and more shells than you can shake a stick at and leave them to their own devices. I feed them a mix of NLS small pellet food and brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh ok! And their gallon space requirements?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

For a species-only tank, they can live in 10 gallons. They need something bigger if they've got tankmates of another species. 

It's better to have more girls than boys, but I got mine as unsexed juveniles and ended up with 3 boys and 3 girls. The meekest boy tends to get stuck with staying behind the rocks a lot, but they're more bluffing than actually violent because he's never gotten his fins ripped or anything like that.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I think I might just have to start a multi tank ! Look what you've created!!!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh goodness I keep counting more babies. 

Definitely go bigger than 10gallons if you want to keep the babies as adults in the same tank.


----------

